# Velleman DVM 1326 SPL meter



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi,
I have a question about a Velleman DVM 1326 SPL Meter.
Can i use it for measurement with the roomeq wizard? 
When i look at the datasheet (http://www.okaphone.nl/files/dvm1326-plug beschrijving.pdf)
I see the following specs of the output:

DC output: Logaritmic signal 10mV/dB / Impedance <100 ohm
AC outputL Approx. 0.65Vms corresponding to each range step / Impedance <100 ohm

Thanks in advance for your possible help !

Regards Bas,


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Can i use it for measurement with the roomeq wizard?


I don't see any problem as long as you have a calibration file?

brucek


----------

